# What happened to Sicarius Thomisoides?



## Necrodude (Nov 25, 2018)

I used to always see Sicarius Thomisoides for sale not to long ago. I always wanted one but just never got around to buying one. Of course now that I'm looking for one it seems like I can't find anyone with them. Is there a reason I can't find them for sale anymore?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 25, 2018)

Never saw those for sale here in Europe, actually (not Italy anyway since they are banned due to the venom potency, so mostly UK and Switzerland). Here was basically _S.hahni _and, to a lesser extent, _S.terrosus_, if my memory doesn't betray me


----------



## The Seraph (Nov 25, 2018)

I know bugsincyberspace sometimes has Homalonychus for sale, which is similar to Sicarius Thomisoides. Otherwise, they are very uncommon. Don't think they are illegal, just uncommon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mini8leggedfreak (Nov 25, 2018)

I know they come from a desert in Africa and I believe somwhere in Brazil or Chile. That might have something to do with availability. I got mine for 20$ about 6 months ago and now they’re 60$


----------



## Necrodude (Nov 25, 2018)

I know they're not common but I used to see them all the time for sale. I've been looking for the past 2 months. I also used to see them at the expos I used to go to. Last one I went to nobody had any.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 25, 2018)

Ah, ok. Wait a minute. _S.thomisoides_ are basically _S.terrosus_ (the species I was talking in post #2). Here everyone called those _S.terrosus_, that's why.

Yep, here in Europe they are available, altough more uncommon today, but still...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Necrodude (Nov 25, 2018)

Yeah, I see them for sale in Europe and Canada but not here in the US. I guess I'll just have to keep looking.


----------



## NYAN (Nov 25, 2018)

They pop up sometimes. I got mine not too long ago. There’s a few pairs which exist also.


----------



## Necrodude (Nov 26, 2018)

Did you get yours on here? I've been on different websites and facebook groups looking for one. I found someone selling one on facebook but they never messaged me back. I guess I just have to be patient and keep my eyes open.


----------



## NYAN (Nov 26, 2018)

Necrodude said:


> Did you get yours on here? I've been on different websites and facebook groups looking for one. I found someone selling one on facebook but they never messaged me back. I guess I just have to be patient and keep my eyes open.


Is it the dude with the very expensive female?

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Nov 26, 2018)

They were really common a few years ago because @gromgrom and I ended up with waaayyy too many slings at once, so we both sold tons and then I believe the females as well. This could still be part of the lull as the slings are growing to adulthood before people start breeding them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Necrodude (Nov 26, 2018)

NYAN said:


> Is it the dude with the very expensive female?


Yep that's the one. I knew it was to high of a price. I made him a offer but I guess he didn't like it.


pannaking22 said:


> They were really common a few years ago because @gromgrom and I ended up with waaayyy too many slings at once, so we both sold tons and then I believe the females as well. This could still be part of the lull as the slings are growing to adulthood before people start breeding them.


Now it makes sense why there were so many. I should of just bought one when I saw them. Hopefully they start to become available again.


----------



## NYAN (Nov 26, 2018)

Didn’t Chile stop exporting also?


----------



## JAFUENTES (Nov 26, 2018)

Netbug has them but not on their site.  You have to email them to see if they still have


----------



## NYAN (Nov 26, 2018)

Necrodude said:


> Yep that's the one. I knew it was to high of a price. I made him a offer but I guess he didn't like it.
> Now it makes sense why there were so many. I should of just bought one when I saw them. Hopefully they start to become available again.


I have a male which is mature. His is penultimate apparently. If you buy it, maybe we can breed.


----------



## Necrodude (Nov 26, 2018)

JAFUENTES said:


> Netbug has them but not on their site.  You have to email them to see if they still have


Thanks for letting me know. I sent them an email.


NYAN said:


> I have a male which is mature. His is penultimate apparently. If you buy it, maybe we can breed.


I've never bred any species before but I would definitely think about it. Like I said he didn't even reply back to my message I sent him.


----------



## basin79 (Nov 26, 2018)

I count myself very lucky to have my male. Rare as hen's teeth here in the UK to see any for sale.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necrodude (Nov 26, 2018)

You have to post pictures just to make me jealous. lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RTTB (Nov 27, 2018)

Had a couple lbefore. Kinda sorry I got rid of them as they seem kinda scarce lately.


----------



## Necrodude (Nov 27, 2018)

Somebody messaged me on Tarantula forum saying they had a female and male for sale. They want me to send payment through western union though. I've gotten scammed before using that payment method so I won't do it. They said they will message me tomorrow with a different payment method. I guess we will see tomorrow.


----------



## JAFUENTES (Nov 27, 2018)

Necrodude said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I sent them an email.
> I've never bred any species before but I would definitely think about it. Like I said he didn't even reply back to my message I sent him.


I've bred them before and they are super easy to rear as babies

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Nov 27, 2018)

I hope more people start breeding them, I'm having the same problem as the OP.


----------



## pannaking22 (Nov 27, 2018)

Necrodude said:


> Somebody messaged me on Tarantula forum saying they had a female and male for sale. They want me to send payment through western union though. I've gotten scammed before using that payment method so I won't do it. They said they will message me tomorrow with a different payment method. I guess we will see tomorrow.


Ugh Western Union. Definitely best not to do it. Hopefully they'll accept the other payment method.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Necrodude (Nov 27, 2018)

SonsofArachne said:


> I hope more people start breeding them, I'm having the same problem as the OP.


Probably one reason alot of people don't breed them is because how potent their venom is. Hopefully more show up for sale soon. 


pannaking22 said:


> Ugh Western Union. Definitely best not to do it. Hopefully they'll accept the other payment method.


Yeah whenever somebody asks for Western Union it throws up a red flag for me. Also, he just joined that fourm on Thursday. So that throws up a red flag even more. He still hasn't messaged me with a new payment method. So it doesn't look like it will happen.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Nov 27, 2018)

Necrodude said:


> Probably one reason alot of people don't breed them is because how potent their venom is.


Yes their venom is very potent but since they can't climb smooth surfaces and are supposed to be completely non-aggressive there's really no good reason not to breed them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Nov 27, 2018)

SonsofArachne said:


> Yes their venom is very potent but since they can't climb smooth surfaces and are supposed to be completely non-aggressive there's really no good reason not to breed them.


Agreed 100%. But with humans being thick as mince I can still understand it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RTTB (Nov 27, 2018)

I used Western Union once and got burned. Never again. Surprised they are still around.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Nov 27, 2018)

RTTB said:


> Western Union


- best way to give your money to someone and not get anything in return - if truth in advertising was really a thing.


----------



## NYAN (Nov 27, 2018)

Paypal all the way. 

They ought to pay us for the free advertising..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Necrodude (Nov 27, 2018)

Paypal is what I use 95% of the time. I've used Zelle and Google wallet a couple of times also. I don't even understand why anyone would ever use Western Union.


----------



## Necrodude (Nov 27, 2018)

Ok now I know that guy was a scammer. His other payment methods were Amazon gift cards and cryptocurrency. Only scammers would ever ask for Amazon gift cards as payment. Oh well I guess the search continues...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYAN (Nov 27, 2018)

Necrodude said:


> Ok now I know that guy was a scammer. His other payment methods were Amazon gift cards and cryptocurrency. Only scammers would ever ask for Amazon gift cards as payment. Oh well I guess the search continues...


Ask him if he would happen to have (insert very rare or nonexistent species) as well. That’s another indicator.


----------



## Necrodude (Nov 27, 2018)

NYAN said:


> Ask him if he would happen to have (insert very rare or nonexistent species) as well. That’s another indicator.


I should ask him if he has any Typhochlaena Seladonia for sale. At a low price of $80 in Amazon gift cards.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Necrodude (Nov 30, 2018)

JAFUENTES said:


> Netbug has them but not on their site.  You have to email them to see if they still have


Just got a email back from Anastasia. She said she doesn't have any for sale. Oh well, it was worth a shot.


----------



## JAFUENTES (Nov 30, 2018)

Necrodude said:


> Just got a email back from Anastasia. She said she doesn't have any for sale. Oh well, it was worth a shot.


Just ask around, they're out there.  If all goed well I might have some for sale.


----------



## Necrodude (Nov 30, 2018)

JAFUENTES said:


> Just ask around, they're out there.  If all goed well I might have some for sale.


I was just hoping to get one before it gets to cold here. I've been looking around all the fourms and facebook groups and no one has any for sale. Actually one guy did have one for sale but they never messaged me back and took down the WTS post. If you get any for sale, you atleast know one person that would definitely buy one.


----------



## Mini8leggedfreak (Nov 30, 2018)

Tarantula Canada has them for 60$ but I think u have to order over 1000$ to get it shipped to the states......you’ll take like 18 though, right? So that’s not a problem


----------



## Necrodude (Nov 30, 2018)

18? How about I just make it 20. Can never have enough lol


----------



## NYAN (Nov 30, 2018)

JAFUENTES said:


> Just ask around, they're out there.  If all goed well I might have some for sale.



Are you breeding them?



Mini8leggedfreak said:


> Tarantula Canada has them for 60$ but I think u have to order over 1000$ to get it shipped to the states......you’ll take like 18 though, right? So that’s not a problem


It is illegal to order from them unless you go through fish and wildlife.


----------



## SonsofArachne (Dec 1, 2018)

Necrodude said:


> If you get any for sale, you atleast know one person that would definitely buy one.


make that 2 people.


----------



## Mini8leggedfreak (Dec 1, 2018)

NYAN said:


> It is illegal to order from them unless you go through fish and wildlife.


Shut down!  Guess you’ll have to wait then. Sorry I can’t help


----------



## 8legs2fangs (Dec 6, 2018)

I have a female that I will be hanging on to, if any one out there has a male they would like to sell, or do a breeding loan, in Hope's of making sicarius thomisoides available In the US hobby please message me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Necrodude (Dec 6, 2018)

8legs2fangs said:


> I have a female that I will be hanging on to, if any one out there has a male they would like to sell, or do a breeding loan, in Hope's of making sicarius thomisoides available In the US hobby please message me


I wish I could find a male so we could do that but right now I can't even find slings for sale.


----------



## NYAN (Dec 6, 2018)

I have a male.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 8legs2fangs (Dec 7, 2018)

Sounds like there are a few males around. In due time I will post any babies produced here first

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYAN (Dec 7, 2018)

8legs2fangs said:


> Sounds like there are a few males around. In due time I will post any babies produced here first


Are you breeding?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 8legs2fangs (Dec 7, 2018)

Once I've acquired a male I definitely will. One individual would like to wait til its warmer to ship any spiders. And I agree, these are too rare to lose in shipment


----------



## NYAN (Dec 7, 2018)

8legs2fangs said:


> Once I've acquired a male I definitely will. One individual would like to wait til its warmer to ship any spiders. And I agree, these are too rare to lose in shipment


Maybe we can work something out? Is your female mature though?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8legs2fangs (Dec 8, 2018)

NYAN said:


> Maybe we can work something out? Is your female mature though?


Yes she is, shes actually been mated before from what the previous owner tells me. I've been poking around the forum here for breeding info and there's a small amount. Sounds like cohabitation is a reality with sicarius


----------



## NYAN (Dec 8, 2018)

8legs2fangs said:


> Yes she is, shes actually been mated before from what the previous owner tells me. I've been poking around the forum here for breeding info and there's a small amount. Sounds like cohabitation is a reality with sicarius



They breed fairly easy, but it can take a year from the time mating to getting babies.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 8legs2fangs (Dec 8, 2018)

NYAN said:


> They breed fairly easy, but it can take a year from the time mating to getting babies.


I knew it took time, but wow a year!


----------



## tspider (Dec 8, 2018)

My 2 S. Thomisoides


----------



## Necrodude (Dec 8, 2018)

tspider said:


> My 2 S. Thomisoides


So you're selling one to me right?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JAFUENTES (Dec 8, 2018)

8legs2fangs said:


> I knew it took time, but wow a year!


Yup


----------



## SonsofArachne (Mar 19, 2019)

I found someone on FB that had one S. t. left for sale. Just housed it a little while ago  lol.  got 1 Macroctenus kingsleyei and 1 Heteropoda tetrica also (was 2 but one was DOA). He told he had sub-adult Piloctenus haemastoma coming in, I told him to hold on to my refund lol.


----------



## NYAN (Mar 19, 2019)

SonsofArachne said:


> I found someone on FB that had one S. t. left for sale. Just housed it a little while ago  lol.  got 1 Macroctenus kingsleyei and 1 Heteropoda tetrica also (was 2 but one was DOA). He told he had sub-adult Piloctenus haemastoma coming in, I told him to hold on to my refund lol.


Ah, I think I know who that is.


I just sent my male out for breeding. I also may be getting some younger ones in soon, but we will see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Mar 19, 2019)

NYAN said:


> Ah, I think I know who that is.
> 
> 
> I just sent my male out for breeding. I also may be getting some younger ones in soon, but we will see.


dm me if you need conformation, don't want to be accused of promoting anyone.


----------



## Necrodude (Mar 19, 2019)

SonsofArachne said:


> I found someone on FB that had one S. t. left for sale. Just housed it a little while ago  lol.  got 1 Macroctenus kingsleyei and 1 Heteropoda tetrica also (was 2 but one was DOA). He told he had sub-adult Piloctenus haemastoma coming in, I told him to hold on to my refund lol.


Well aren't you lucky lol. I've been looking but I'm always to late and they're sold before I can buy them. The search continues...


----------



## SonsofArachne (Mar 19, 2019)

Necrodude said:


> Well aren't you lucky lol. I've been looking but I'm always to late and they're sold before I can buy them. The search continues...


If he had more I would point you in his direction.


----------



## NYAN (Apr 13, 2019)

Successful pairing by the looks of it. Hopefully I can get some slings in a reasonable timeframe.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## davo1977 (Apr 28, 2019)

Very interested in a sling. Just lost my adult male


----------



## NYAN (Apr 28, 2019)

davo1977 said:


> Very interested in a sling. Just lost my adult male


Watch the classifieds. We got a sac from the first female. The one in the photo hasn’t dropped yet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Quetzalcoatl Nyarlathotep (Aug 4, 2019)

Philth has some right now. Just bought four slings from him.


----------



## Dylan Fox (Aug 22, 2019)

Geb Arachnia Whitney said:


> Philth has some right now. Just bought four slings from him.


Where did you buy them from can’t find any six eyed sand spiders for sale ?


----------

